
Wibson, a decentralized data marketplace empowering users to monetize their data - petethomas
https://hackernoon.com/introducing-wibson-a-decentralized-data-marketplace-empowering-individuals-to-monetize-their-own-7747b59bfef1?gi=b0d159bd3ca7
======
rad_gruchalski
But what's the data one can sell. The post is really vague on details.

